# TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have anthros



## Zrcalo (Jul 6, 2009)

personally, Sherlock hound has had such an influence on me from such a young age... even my artwork is similar in style. 

I was so thrilled I could watch all the episodes on youtube in HD!
http://www.youtube.com/show?p=K162qI1LPF8

anyway, what tv shows (cartoon or other) did you like when you were a kid that pertained to furries?


----------



## Hir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I don't know what inspired me. I guess it is just the way I am.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

thunder cats


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

What about furs who got their inspiration from videogames?

I would find both TV cartoons & videogames portraying anthro animals) to be reasonable sparks for the furry orientation.


----------



## Dethan (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

An Extremely Goofy Movie
Sylvia Marpole Is so damn sexy and drop dead gorgeous


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Dethan said:


> An Extremely Goofy Movie
> Sylvia Marpole Is so damn sexy and drop dead gorgeous


Awww yeah man I know what you're sayin'! There is nothing sexier then a children's cartoon character!


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



I am a communist said:


> Awww yeah man I know what you're sayin'! There is nothing sexier then a children's cartoon character!



Fuuuck yeah! What should we be attracted to next? Babyfurs? Oh shit, it's going down here!~


----------



## Asswings (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



El Furicua said:


> furry orientation.



Please don't put those two words next to each other again. D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Looney Tunes.


----------



## Kilre (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Bucky fucking O'Hare.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

ROAD ROVERS and ANIMANIACS!


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Not a TV show, but a movie.  Twenty years before I knew what furry was, "The Secret of NIMH" set me on the path.  It came out just before I was the right age to make the connection, and my parents were kind enough to get me a copy on tape, though I don't remember anymore if it was Beta or VHS.



I am a communist said:


> Awww yeah man I know what you're sayin'! There is nothing sexier then a children's cartoon character!





shatteredinsides said:


> Fuuuck yeah! What should we be attracted to next? Babyfurs? Oh shit, it's going down here!~



...

Minerva Mink?

http://www.furvert.net/MinervaMink/pg_mink/17page4.jpg











http://www.minervaminkspondsidehaven.com/comics/34page1.jpg


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Hate too admit it, but anime. (kemonomimi)


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

starfox


----------



## theLight (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

redwall


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

*Transformers.*


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

My tendency to draw anthro characters originated from one game.

Resident Evil 2.

No, not the Cerebus's (Cerebi?). 














No, seriously. Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I developed a crush...on King Koopa. >_>


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I discovered the anthro art thanks to the SWAT Kats series and the Playstation game Tail Concerto.

It's too bad that _Road Rovers_ has never been translated into french, because as a child, I sure would have loved that cartoon...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Two words: Inspecteur Canardo.

Oh, yes, Redwall too.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Panzermanathod said:


> (Cerebi?).


You've discovered the secret to an Engrish Celebi.

At any rate. I don't remember what did it for me. I'll probably find out later in the day and come back here anyway.


----------



## Comboio-Bolt (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Sweet, kind, cute, awesome and I don't know how to tell more... 
It was this year, Bolt The Super Dog Movie from Disney.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Lion King.

I'm terrible.


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Divus_Pennae said:


> starfox


hellz yeah!


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Robin Hood from disney and looney toons. and pingu that was the best show ever.


----------



## Skullmiser (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

You may not know this about me, but I really like Star Trek. Someone tells me that I am a furry because Catians from Star Trek The Animated Series and Star Trek IV are fellinoid. By that Logic though, He is a trekkie because he liked the Skorr when I showed the race to him.
So, "maybe" Star Trek.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Skullmiser said:


> You may not know this about me, but I really like Star Trek.


 ^I lol'd. 

I don't think any cartoons or shows made me a furry, but I watched all the usual cartoons as a kid with anthro characters in them.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

so i suppose there are only two words required for me on this front: Brittany Miller


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I watched a lot of Tom and Jerry and Loony Toons as a kid. I also watched the Disney animated shorts when I could find them. I especially loved the "Goofy teaches -enter thing here-" ones. 

One of my favorite RPG series as a kid was Breath of Fire. The world had different tribes that included normal humans, winged humanoids, and a variety of anthropomorphic animals. I liked that aspect of it a lot. The characters even the normal town folk, were fun to look at.

Quite a few of the Japanese myth creatures fascinated me as well. Tengu and kappa for example. Then I found out about furry culture and decided to see what it was like.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I loved all the animated Disney movies when I was younger, especially Robin Hood and The Lion King. I don't think Balto was made by Disney, but I think that movie had the most influence on me. I have a stuffed Balto that I used to play with all the time, and my mom had made me a little "medicine sled" out of a cardboard box and and old jump rope. I'd go on adventures and try to save the imaginary kids from pneumonia. XD.


----------



## DJLab (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

For me I originally got interested in anthromorphic mainly and only found out about the Furry fandom recently.

Well for me there's Looney Toons, Tiny Toons, Tom and Jerry, Animaniacs and Swat Cats.

For movies well... Lion King, Rock-A-Doodle, Aristocats, Lady and The Tramp and FREAKING ALL DOGS GO TO HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Riptor (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Swat Kats, motherbitches.


----------



## roland_perteev (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I had a mad crush on Rocky J. Squirrel when I was a pup.  Then I grew up... and started leering at Sonic...


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

that and renamon


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

None. It just happened. Well, that and I hate to go into detail about the actual reason.


----------



## DJ BassLion (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

this is what made me furry.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Riptor said:


> Swat Kats, motherbitches.



YES!!!

and Sherlock Hound, as well for me


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Bagi


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Disney animal movies


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I realy liked Robin Hood and the Lion King during my child hood. the looney toons and Tom and Jerry were also great. I also got inspired by games like Pokemon and Star Fox


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

For me, it has to be the Archic's Sonic The Hedgehog comic books got me into the furry fandom.


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Betty Boop used to be a dog, y'know?
I loved her old cartoons because I have the same name as her, and I liked her a lot better as a doggie. <3 one thing led to another.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Ichabod said:


> YES!!!
> 
> and Sherlock Hound, as well for me




 I love both of them..

and.. samurai pizza cats!
and Ovide.


----------



## kero9x (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Well, the infamous CSI episode got me interested in the fandom, again, after my interest was starting to wane.... no, really : x

But seriously, it would be a long list, but to summarize it: DuckTales, Chip 'n' Dale's Rescue Rangers, Oliver and Company, Muppets... I'm starting to draw a blank, but that's a decent start, right?


----------



## Leostale (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

A game called Elder scrolls and the show land before time


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Pingu.

I wanted to be a penguin and hang out with him and eat those tasty looking plasticine fish and seaweed dinners.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Onmyou Taisenki for me.

People should fear an anime with a furry in it.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Disney movies I suppose

My favorite show growing up though was ninja turtles, do they count?


----------



## Aquin (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Extreme Dinosaurs ultimately did it in for me. MMM beefy dinos. Yet not to beefy. Just perfect.

Still have the same crush on Stegz i did years ago.



furrygamer84 said:


> Disney movies I suppose
> 
> My favorite show growing up though was ninja turtles, do they count?



Haha you and me both for TMNT.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Call this mainly the way my mind works. Originally it was Looney Toons, you see my mother was a huge fan and as I became of age I began to look at those cartoons differently. But what finally drove me over to the furry side was Disney's Talespin. You just know Rebecca was not keeping Baloo around because he was a good pilot, she was getting some.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Tale Spin was one of my favourites. ^^


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Total immersion in Looney Tunes from my pre-verbal days onward...


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Linko_16 said:


> *Transformers.*



???

The question was 'what inspired us to become furries,' not robots...


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

The original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles animated series.


----------



## KitVolpe (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Although I don't think any of these inspired me to become a furry, looking back, I see that I had furry tendencies since my early childhood. I loved Disney's Robin Hood, Zoobillee Zoo, Sonic The Hedgehog, Jazz Jackrabbit, and even had a crush on Mrs Frisby and Splatter Phoenix... ._. Again, this was all at about age 5-10...


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

The most that inspired me to draw anthros was Bloody Roar, Battle Toads, TMNT, Usagi Yojimbo, Digimon, Power rangers and Zoids.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

original T.m.n.t, disney's robin hood, and secret of nihm, muppet show, transformers beast wars, jungle book, tail spin, duck tails, darkwing duck, gummy bears, getalong gang, pink panther, heathclif (think I spelt wrong  ) but not him but the side cartoon in that series with the junkyard cats, thunder cats, road rovers, samuri pizza cats, beast master, goof troop, animaniacs, wow I watched a lot of car toons...
ok lets just say anything that had to do with talking animal or people talking to animal from the mid 80's to the mid 90's and beyond yeah all that brought me here with my horrible spelling cause my job has blocked the spell check site  so there you go. truthfully I'm suprised I got on this place at work lol guess there aren't too many furries that work for this company... oh I almost for got the littles


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Loony Tunes & Merrie Melodies, The Bugs Bunny Show, The Roadrunner Show, The Pink Panther Show, Tazmania, Loonatics Unleashed, among others.


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I was born and raised in the 90's so I got exposed to the most random shit on TV. But I loved every minute of it. My absolute favorite had to be Street Sharks. Then of course TMNT totally started branching out to live action movies and I was instantly hooked on "animal people" as I called furries before I even knew furries existed. <3


----------



## Sadorae (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I wasn't really inspired..  I've always acted like an animal since I was young, and now my son runs around pretending he's a cat, and he's three.
Though, I guess if I had to choose, it'd be Sonic The Hedgehog, the original before that twat Amy came into the picture.

I dunno, we have the instinct within us at birth, I guess we just need something to push it out, be it a TV show or what you will.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Renamon(Digimon Season 3), Carmelita Fox(Sly), Krystal(Starfox). Pretty much anything with anthro boobs.  Oh, and Sly Cooper & Fox McCloud were yummy, too.  OM NOM NOM NOM secks.

Poor: Amy, Sakura(Naruto), Kairi. Everyone seems to hate them.  Amy is the least annoying >_<


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Sonic, the games and the various shows.  That's what got me started on the path to the fandom.


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

wow. this thread lives again!


----------



## Adamada (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

I don't think any shows really inspired me to become a furry. Not as far as I can remember, at least.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Zrcalo said:


> wow. this thread lives again!



No, it's just on life-support.  Just like the Sonic series is today.


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



8-bit said:


> No, it's just on life-support.  Just like the Sonic series is today.



they have a modern sonic series?


:3 and I forgot about "dog city" I love dog city.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Zrcalo said:


> they have a modern sonic series?



all the games after SA2:B & Sonic X Crapime.


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



8-bit said:


> all the games after SA2:B & Sonic X Crapime.



:/...


I'm sorry..... what?


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Oh geez, here comes the list... A Goofy Movie, Oliver and Company, Tiny Toon Adventures, Animaniacs, Redwall, All Dogs Go To Heaven, Sonic the Hedgehog, Pokemon, Digimon, Elder Scrolls games, Rocko's Modern Life, Dinosaurs, Angry Beavers, CatDog, Gargoyles, Jabberjaw, Street Sharks, Extreme Dinosaurs and probably a bunch more that I forgot about. Wow, I never realized how much tv I watched as a kid and how it would affect me later in life until just now :/ Also, I feel old...


----------



## aftershok (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

most of what was listed and the Rescurers


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Nekirae said:


> Wow, I never realized how much tv I watched as a kid and how it would affect me later in life until just now :/ Also, I feel old...



*shakes head* I know how you feel... I keep wondering did I ever go outside when I was younger??


----------



## Shima (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

Now that I think about it, I have always had an "affinity" for anthropomorphics and therianthropics.spanning across ordinary cartoons, anime, manga. hell, the first manga I ever picked up was +Anima. then I went on for a while without influence, and I happened across the online webcomic Twokinds.(Shown here:http://2kinds.com/)
I read that, which led me to discover the furry fandom. And I went from there. oh wait, I do remember seeing the CSI episode as a kid, when it first aired. I guess that was my first exposure.(even though it was a negative one) I can still remember the plot, so I guess I was a bit disturbed by it. The farmer's last words in the show were "And then I went back in to watch double jeopardy" heh, little did I know I would become one.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Zrcalo said:


> :/...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry..... what?



Every video game after Sonic Adventure 2:Battle sucked.
The latest (2003-05) Was Sonic X.  It sucked.


----------



## Shima (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



8-bit said:


> Every video game after Sonic Adventure 2:Battle sucked.
> The latest (2003-05) Was Sonic X.  It sucked.


I do believe that a heartfelt message to sega has already been delivered by a furry.
it can be seen here:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

The Lion King, Tiny Toons, Animaniacs, Beast Wars, Sonic and Knuckles, an episode of the Disney Aladdin cartoon featuring an anthro cat villain and snake anthro versions of Aladdin and Jasmine, Disney Robin Hood.


----------



## Palo (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

the Disney anthro cartoon movies, sonic the hedgehog , tmnt


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*

TaleSpin and all these other disney animations from the mid-90s


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: TV shows that inspired us to become furries, or just plain cartoons that have ant*



Shima said:


>





OLOLOLOLOLOL


----------

